# chesapeake bay bbq cookoff roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

Best of luck Brian.  Wish I could make that one.  It was on the list but the work thing got in the way.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 18, 2007)

We can't wait... The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ will be there.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 19, 2007)

3EyzBBQ will be there!

Can't wait


----------

